# nutella's HSC Major Artwork



## nutella (Aug 22, 2010)

nutella's HSC Major Artwork
8-Bit Retro Thingy [Can't think up a name, help me.]


After 12 solid months of hard work and effort, here, my Major Artwork for my final year of grade school. (That's a joke, I just crammed in the last 5 weeks). I don't want to bore you with my long stories so here's the tl:dr version. I'm fucking tired, but also extremely relieved. Also, I tried asking for help here, but no offence to anyone from my thread, nothing really helped. (I guess I was exploring something I wasn't comfortable with just to be "different")

Here's my FAIL thread for reference: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=211...p;#entry2630976

So, here it is, packed in spoiler tags, because I love you guys.

"Left 4 Duck Hunt"


Spoiler












"Space Invasion"


Spoiler











"Tetris City"


Spoiler











All three of them


Spoiler











My trial marking is tomorrow and then I have a week to finish up so any suggestions and tweaks I can make, please go right ahead. I really need them. Keep in mind the tonal work is really faded here. It's actually much darker than the photo, but you get the gist of it.

P.S. I really need some frikken' help for names. You're welcome to suggestions. In fact, I DEMAND IT!!

Anyways, peace out dawgs.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 22, 2010)

Ah these are great! They gave me a good chuckle. Tetris City has to be my favorite imo but I liked all of them.
Keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay, wow. Just wow.

The evolution from your old project into this final version. Very, VERY nice.

I can't vote on one because I love them all personally.

Great work! Huge fan of this set!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, they were all fantastic but Duck Hunt had to be my favorite.


----------



## nutella (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just handed it in an hour ago but I'm not too sure how thrilled my teacher was. I hope he likes video game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got to hand in a 70 page document by next week on another major work for a different subject (which I haven't started yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm essentially shitting my pants, but hopefully when I'm done I'll show you guys that too. Wish me luck.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They all tell a story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fantastic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   How did it go? Did your teacher liked them?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish I KNEW how to draw like this


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some nice work there, congrats.

I especially like the "Tetris City" piece.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow...they're really good


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you the one who made these if yes wow your pretty good


----------



## rastsan (Dec 10, 2010)

wait those look more like they were printed up?  Are they?
Did you usae a tablet to draw them or just image edit stuff in.  
(former conservator here - museum conservation - the guy that keep s the exhibits in good working order)

I undestand printing up copies but not outright copyright infringement.  I took the time back in my highschool days to do the best dang job I could.  (its why I got into the conservation program I knew more about the one project the teacher was working on then she did).  If you honestly did freehand draw those then I might be interested in more of your work.  But if its just edited image work from someone else.... meh.  

I'm pretty sure I am looking at printed up art.  Which is kinda dishonest.   A for imagination f- for not doing the best you could do without a computer/printer.  (took me 5 years to get my sketching skills where I needed them - still mastering painting - but all the other types of arts have so far been easy to pick up)

wow meandering... 
so, get back to me with more work.  I also can be a big help with how to.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 10, 2010)

Take all that on art class and the teachers will be OWNED!


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Get a scanner!
YOU'RE THE BEST DRAWER EVER.


----------



## nutella (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG, THIS THREAD IS ALIIIIIVE!!

Anyways, sorry, I didn't notice it was alive.

@Sephxus
No, my teacher hated them (30/50). But when it gets my final marking (which I will get back in 1 weeks time), it will be marked externally by someone I don't know.

@Infinite Zero
Believe me, I'm not all that creative when it comes to drawing. I can't draw anything without a source.

@George Dawes
@shlong
Thanks you guys!!

@Vigilante
Yes, I made these.

@rastsan
It looks printed because of the flash on my camera. I can assure you, these are definitely hand drawn.

@Juanmatron
I don't know what that means, but thank you?

@Crazzy1
Sure. Unfortunately, I cannot afford an A0 sized scanner, nor can I fit it inside my room!!

@Everybody
No love for "Space Invasion"?


----------



## nutella (Dec 14, 2010)

UPDATE:
Well, I must say I am disappointed. I just got my results back this morning. My final mark was 74/100. An improvement, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 14, 2010)

I quite liked Tetris City.


----------



## Langin (Dec 16, 2010)

I cannot decide they are all freaking good!!!


----------

